# Lotus Sametime exponiert Passwörter im Klartext



## Newsfeed (3 Februar 2009)

Plug-ins für Lotus Sametime können das Passwort des angemeldeten Benutzers über eine API-Funktion auslesen und verwenden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

